
Ask HN: Is hnrss.org down? - l1n
Title.
======
edavis
Hi all — hnrss.org developer here. Sorry for the downtime. I've spun up some
extra resources to better handle the load. Should be back up and working now.

------
hackernewscdn
shot over an email to the admin contact on whois (proxy email) so hopefully
they will fix it soon.

------
aysfrm11
For me too.

------
lardissone
It is.

------
jacquesm
It is for me.

------
hackernewscdn
yes, looks like it.

